# SoCal-SERCA at Streets track day #5



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

The new online registration is now up:

http://www.gfos.net/serca/2003/streets/reg.php

C'mon out & have fun at the same track that will be hosting the TNN/SCC Civic vs. SE-R challenge!

www.willowspringsraceway.com/


5/23/03 Friday


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Carlos, please ask Sarah why we've seen nothing about Polythene Pam.

Grassy ass, el heffee.


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

*"Poly-Pam"*

Hahaha, that write-up you did was *great* Bruce!! Mike was thouroughly surprised at the track, during the lunchtime presentation.

I will ask her, but I didn't know she was supposed to report back to the plant


----------

